# The Man in the Moon is Actually PACMAN



## kundalini (Jun 19, 2008)

As the Moon was rising over the treeline last night, a dark cloud passed by. Made me laugh. 








**This is a blooper. I am well aware of it's failings.**

Thanks for looking..... and hopefully a chuckle to boot.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 19, 2008)

But what a gorgeous orange colour!  I love it when the moon comes up that colour (and the window of opportunity to shoot it while it's still orange is brief)


----------



## Battou (Jun 19, 2008)

See kids, there are no such thing as ghosts....The moon ate them all.....along with the streetlights dotting the the way.


----------



## MissMia (Jun 19, 2008)

I agree with Anty, the orange is gorgeous.  Very funny capture.


----------



## tedE (Jun 19, 2008)

hee hee hee


----------



## saltface (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, that is a bright color. Were you shooting across a city?


----------



## kundalini (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, it was amazing to watch as it rose in the sky.  

Anty, you are correct that the window of opportunity to view these colors is quite narrow.

Saltface, no, I live out in the boonies.


I started to make a wise crack about being eaten three times for a quarter, but decided against it.  :shock: :lmao:


----------



## saltface (Jun 19, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Saltface, no, I live out in the boonies.


 
Forest fire? Freshly plowed fields? What was in the atmosphere?


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes. Makes me chuckle. And I am old enough to still know Pacman from when it was newly released . 

And blooper or no blooper ... I have never so far managed to really get a GOOD photo of the "big moon" when it had just come up over the horizon. So there. You were lucky!


----------



## simulacra2525 (Jun 26, 2008)

There is something about Pacman that scares the hell out of me and i´ve never been able to identify why . . . so the idea that he is the man in the moon is most terrifying!


----------



## matt-l (Jun 26, 2008)

so...wheres inky, blinky, pinky and Clyde? lol


----------

